
Microsoft Discontinuing Skype for Business, Teams, and Yammer for Windows Phone - rbanffy
https://www.neowin.net/news/microsoft-is-discontinuing-skype-for-business-teams-and-yammer-for-windows-phone
======
erric
They are pushing Teams pretty hard to compete with Slack.

